# secret santa gift recieved? post here



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

We all love seeing what unique gifts are given so post your pictures of gifts received in this topic for all to enjoy 

I haven't received mine yet...still waiting. My gift was sent out last week - the person should be getting it soon.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I received goat milk chocolates. I unfortunately don't have any photos because my family and I have already enjoyed most of them. They were delicious!

Here is the website that was on the bags: http://www.billygoatstuff.co.uk/products.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My SS sent some lovely goat soap, a couple of pretty tea candles & some candy canes, along with a box of colored pencils!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I just got my SS's gift about 30 minutes ago, so I don't have a pick yet, but whoever got my name gave me some of Liz's fabulous soap! :stars: I was so excited to receive that, since I had given away my very last bar of my own GM soap last week, and have been using plain ol' boring homemade soap. Blah. One of the bars is a lovely vanilla/pomegranate, and the other is a 'Peaches and Cream' blend. Yippe! :leap: Thank you SS!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I got mine and LOVE it!! :leap: 
Here is a link to a photo of it http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003130825586 . I couldn't get it resized for here and big enough to see the stuff in one.

The card even was perfect for me with a image of Santa giving a dog a present in front of a house in the snow with a American flag flying. Only Santa the dog and the flag are in color.

The wall hanging is so cool and was found by my SS who is a antique dealer. There also is Free Range Chicken Poop lip gloss :laugh: (no poop included). A nice hat and scarf and a really cool old book reused as a cover for a little blank journal.

Thanks so much Secret Santa!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Got my gift!! Thank you again Secret Santa!!! :hug: :stars: Need to get a couple pics of what I got!

...for those who haven't yet received your gifts...I will be getting mine sent off tomorrow!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I got a really nice book about living on the land!! Had lots of useful information in it  And a christmas card with donkeys and a goat on it  THANK YOU SECRET SANTA. Definitely was something I wouldn't have thought about buying myself, but have enjoyed


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a big beeswax crafted picture of my very own goats! My SS found a picture of Titan and Penny and made this awesome picture for me! I have it hanging on my kitchen wall! I LOVE it and have never had anything like it or so "crafty" :greengrin: Thank you my wonderful SS!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So very sweet of Secret Santa's to send Dollys Acre soaps as gifts  

I truly hope that those who get them enjoy them :hug: 

I'm waiting for my SS gift to arrive and I sent mine out a week ago...hope it arrived safely :wink:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Look at the CUTEST goat in the manger!!! I was SO hoping that I might get one of these! I absolutely LOVE IT! 
Thanks Santa!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I got some animal stickers and The Goat Handbook! It has tones of great info in it! Thanks SS! :leap:  :thumb:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Just got mine!  It's a book by Molly Gloss called, "the Hearts of Horses" it was on my book reading to get/read. I love it! Thank you SS. :hug: I think it will go nicely with going to see Warhorse next week.

Merry Christmas everybody.
Gina


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I received mine the other day, and it made my day :hug: Thank you so very much to my secret santa i love it :hi5: Merry Christmas everyone i hope each and everyone of you and your family's have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

There are not a lot of posts here of gifts. Have sure you post here what you got. 
I love seeing all the greats gifts and ideas.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

got mine yesterday igot a lap trow & 15 in 1 multi tool & 2 bags of dog treats . thanks secret santa :leap: :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes please post pics!!! I love seeing them! Makes it worth setting it up!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Here's mine- the most awesome dark chocolate truffles ever, even more dark chocolate, and a cute/cool crochet book. Thank you, SS! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope my person got theres! I sent it out weeks ago.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Got mine . The goat milk soap is awesome and lotion. Love the bunny too! Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What wonderful surprises everyone has!! :leap: 

Are there any more who have received but not yet posted? So far I've come up with 18 who have received their SS gifts, thats including those who posted in the original thread...... we've had 40 members sign up.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wondering about this too Liz, I hope my gift made it ok. 

What are the chances a TGS Moderator could e-mail those that participated but had not posted yet-just to check to be sure they received a gift? 

I am sure everyone would like to know their gift arrived safely  Also, I wonder if some of the recievers want to wait to Christmas day to open the gifts and might check in after Sunday?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I got my gift!

Thanks so much to my SS!!!

I got 2 pairs of AWESOME toesocks and OMG those are my favorites!!

Also got some yummy candy and I already ate a ton hehe

Finally I got one of those ready made starbucks packages! We dont have a starbucks here so THANKS! I really needed that!

Whoever you are, your truly amazing and have made my whole month! I love you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't received mine yet. My ss hasn't checked in yet so I don't know if they received it or not


----------



## ettasmama (Jun 27, 2010)

I got some very nice crocheted dish clothes. I was just thinking I need to make some more and "Santa" actually got me some yarn for my stocking to do so. These are way nicer than what I could do myself. I also got 2 candles which my kids love because they smell good and fit in their hand so who knows where they are now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesome gifts! 

Cool tote bag, neat leadline and treats


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Got mine today. A beautiful fine art repoduction of a mule. I'll post a picture tomorrow. Thanks Secret Santa - I love it,  

Jen


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothing yet....waiting patiently. If it doesn't show up I'll still be happy because I had so much fun putting stuff together for my ss. :wink:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I got mine!!! :stars: Thank you soo much Santa!!! A lovely mug with _my_ baby goatling on it! I take it Santa did some internet sleuthing and came up with a very cute picture of Pippin. And a necklace proclaiming the virtues of Saanens!!!!
I'll post photos soon... just thought I'd say I got it so you'd know!
Thanks again! :snowcheese: 
M.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The deadline to send gifts by was the 20th and not everyone got their out by the deadline. I'm sure a lot of people will get theirs today and they next time the post office is open and delivering mail is the 27th. I wont be around the 28th so whoever hasn't gotten anything by the 30th can email me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I got mine yesterday or at least out of the mailbox because we were under a snow storm and we could not get out. 
I will post pictures in a bit but I got a beautiful Scandinavian Santa ( I collect Santa's) and a cute Swedish wood goat. They are adorable. Thank you SS :snowbounce: Love it.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:window: I love this--it's so fun!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I got mine! I had posted in the other thread   
I got a natural healing book! A bar of GM soap, and a really cool exfoliating thingy to put it in, and scrub!!! Thank you soooo much SS!! :hug: 

I got my SS stuff out late :GAAH: So fear not if you haven't recieved a gift! Should be there by today!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine came a couple weeks ago, colored pencils some candy canes, lovely little tea candles & goat soap! :stars: Thank you so much SS!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

My gift I sent out should have gotten to my person on Thursday or Friday... Hopefully they got it!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I got an awesome SS I didn't even know I had!!! 









Baby goat has tried out the treats already and approves! I can't wait to break into my chocolate treats. Mmmmmm!!!  :leap: And the goat ornament is SO COOL!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I have to take a picture of mine so I can post it but I got a great decorative goat key holder...already have it hanging up on the wall!... Thank you S.S!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine did not arrive with todays mail so I have something to look forward to after Christmas :greengrin:


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I recieved mine in the mail today! Thank you Secret Santa! 

I got 3 boxes of my candy (Cookie dough, Gummy Jolly Ranchers, and Gummy Lifesavers) as well as a pair of socks with cows on them! 

My gift will be going out on Monday (the 26th)


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

liz said:


> Mine did not arrive with todays mail so I have something to look forward to after Christmas :greengrin:


Ditto. Christmas presents will be all unwrapped and then...what's this, another present and it's from a goat forum friend...

Is it crazy that I am anticipating my SS gift more than anything under my tree??

:drool: :gift:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I got an adorable goat puzzle, a box of chocolates, a fuzzy holiday blanket, some foot warmers, and some warm socks! I love my gifts! Thank you Secret Santa! :wave:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

So when do we get to let the cat out of the bag??? :greengrin:


----------



## Lealonna (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is picture of my awesome gifts 










A calendar of baby animals {the first picture is a baby goat!}, a goat face brush, collar with a bell {so cool} with a matching handling strap {which I'm sure will some in _very_ handy :wink: } and Udderly Smooth lotion {and I'm not exactly sure if you are supposed to do this, but I'm using it as hand cream}. I love them all, thank you so much Secret Santa! :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I got a handmade potholder with goat hooves stitched on it  Thanks secret santa!! I used it to carry my hot dish to family gathering over Christmas...I just had to show it off :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I recieved my gift today!!! My SS had a box full of goodies for me....really good smelling potpouri sachets, a little jar of savory blended kitchen herbs a pretty hand made scarf that is soooo soft and dark chocolate covered fruit and nut candies with some cookies!! LOVE IT ALL! Will post my pic tomorrow for all to see


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Got mine today too :dance: 

Got a goat cookie cutter, a metal goat ornament and a $10 certificate for Hoegger's :thumb: 

Thank you Secret Santa :hug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh this is so fun!!! I love Secret Santaing  :greengrin: :stars:
M.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

I got my TGS SS gift yesterday!

My little box had a gardening themed pin, hand crafted metal butterfly bookmark and plumeria lotion bar. I've never had "solid" lotion - it reminds me of some of those all natural deodorants but smells amazing!

Picture posted to FB...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid ... 60a8410de0

Thank you!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres my SS gift...received yesterday! :leap:

A couple lavender/rose organic potpourri sachets, a very soft hand made scarf, a bottle of savory kitchen herbs and some hand made dark chocolate covered fruit and nut clusters...along with some chocolate dipped shortbread cookies....Thank you for the wonderful gifts SS! :hug:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I just got my secret santa gift ! Goats in Trees 2012 ! love it!!!
!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I love my Secret Santa!!
A bucket, scoop, fuzzy wonderful socks (strangely my favorite thing in the world), gingerbread cookie mix (stepson making cookies as I type), a bad spoiled Nubian spray bottle (probably not the intended use, but what it will most likely be used for  ) a Nubian ornament and some licorice goat treats!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know who your secret Santa is Caryn!!! (and no its not me)


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried sleuthing and I think I figured it out... I think my SS is sneaky because I can't find the address in the Christmas card exchange


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

I think I figured out who mine is too.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Please post your gift if you have not yet. 

I have not seen that my SS person that I got has received it yet. I got a notice saying it was delivered, but I hope it was.

I got a camera so I will have to get a picture of my gift to post here. It is great.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

:shrug: :? Still no SS gift.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Willow contact Ashley so she can contact your ss to check the status


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone make sure to post your gifts when you get them. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I cant figure out who my SS is....clever that they didnt put any address! Cant wait to hear who it is!

I love you to death whoever you are!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I tried to not put my address on my package...the gal at the post office made me! Darn it! I do kinda understand though for safety reasons. :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My lady said you dont HAVE too but if you dont make sure to track it in case something happens and they can email you if something happens?? I guess some people do that...I would be a little scared though


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

IF you have not gotten your SS gift please EMAIL me. My PM box is beyond full and I can't delete enough to keep up with everything so please email me @ [email protected] If you did already send a PM though I did get it.

I have heard from WhisperingWillowsNDG and they did get their gift, they just didn't open it until they had their Christmas which was yesterday.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I received my SS Gift today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So lovely I LOVE IT!! Thank you SS :greengrin:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I got mine!! My hubby opened the box and (thinking it was from my mom) wrapped it and put it under the tree!! After a call to my mom after unwrapping and a -rather funny - conversation on the phone we figured it out it was my SS gift LOL!! Got a backyard goat book ( AWESOME info on how to train your goat to a harness, etc) and a "Time to Milk" clock that will go in the goat house!! LOVE IT!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I finally got a camera so I can post this picture of my SS gifts.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Got my SS gift! Thank you so much! Got a neat blue/lined blanket and cute book about dogs - my son immediately took them both *grins* but it was super sweet and much appreciated! Thank you!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Melinda now your SS put some thought into that! And you will love "Life in the Goat Lane", but dont drink any beverages while reading.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Melinda now your SS put some thought into that! And you will love "Life in the Goat Lane", but dont drink any beverages while reading.


hehe - isnt that the truth! :slapfloor:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay! I got my Secret Santa gift today! Good things come to those who wait...just in time for Valentine's Day...and I LOVE IT!!!! Its a large handpainted gourd birdhouse., with a handpainted picture of my herd queen, Twincreeks Trace of Silver. Trace was thrilled when she saw it! Its hanging in our kitchen. Thanks SS


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah :stars: 

Definately sounds like it was well worth the wait :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I got mine in time for Christmas but didn't come across this thread today!! I love it, a knitted goatie, which is helping decorate my dining room.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Got mine today..Thank you Secret Santa...Love the smells and color..The the beautiful card!...very thoughtful!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont see my Person yet..sure hope it makes it in time...its been mailed!! I promise  Merry Christmas! All the gifts on here are fun and thoughtful!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You got the wrong thread Cathy. This is last years SS. 

Here is the thread for 2013 SS: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/2013-secret-santa-received-your-gift-post-here-159080/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Blahahahaah....Silly Me :mrgreen:


----------

